# Best Exfoliator For Dry Skin



## PopModePrincess (Dec 26, 2005)

I've been using St. Ives Apricot exfoliator and I find that it dries my skin out. I'm looking for something that hydrates as well as exfoliates and can be used daily or a few times a week. Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 26, 2005)

Make your own with olive oil and sugar. You can use either granulated or brown sugar. :icon_chee

Edited to add:

I would use this for an all over exfoliator, but would be leary about using it on my face.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm going to try this for my body! I really need something for my face. I've been drinking water and have managed to improve the appearance of my skin a bit, now I need a good exfoliator to get rid of the dry patches.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 27, 2005)

i just started to use boscia facial polish and im so in love with it, i got a sample of it and fell in love so i bought it


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 27, 2005)

where can i get it? is your skin dry too?


----------



## kaori (Dec 27, 2005)

i* Love My Origins Exfoliator,..with fruit ingredient,..glow and not make dry on my skin*

*but litle bit in expensive one,..!*

*Keep drink galon water this great natural elixir for your skin!*


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 27, 2005)

i have combo skin but since its the winter my skin been really dry, and it did not dry out my skin at all! this is the thread where i got free samples, so try it out and i bought it at spehora this is the product im talking about, hth:icon_chee


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks! I've been increasing my water intake. I'm not up to a gallon a day, but I'm getting there! I see an improvement already! I want my skin to be glowing like yours! :icon_wink


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks! I emailed them for samples! I'll let you know!


----------

